#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  iPhone 4 and WWDC thread

## StrontiumDog

Live blog with pics

Live WWDC 2010 keynote coverage – gdgt live

----------


## Butterfly

what a show, it's like watching those Church Gospels in the South

he is really a rock star,

words from the messiah himself




> and to me it represents what Apple is all about. Its not just a technology company, even though we have and invent some of the highest tech in this industry. Its more than that. Its the marriage of that and humanity.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Yes, he is the showman and talks candy covered bullshit at times. 

But that new phone looks nice....

----------


## Travelmate

Very nice phone.
Added to my list of things to buy for myself.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Live blog with pics
> 
> Live WWDC 2010 keynote coverage  gdgt live


It was not just a nice presentation (including a lovely glitch - which will now make sure that a similar glitch in the iPad will be addressed for sure, before release), but it was a indicative of things to come over the next 12-18 months, which escaped most luddites, again.

Also nice to see that Apple is making more and more of the entire hardware themselves, thus making sure no other manufacturers can just use the same commodity hardware in a look-alike product. The Retina Display was most amazing, in terms of sporting the highest resolution in the industry, and not soon to be matched or beaten, either.

FaceTime, their video chatting technology will be really interesting once it gets integrated into iChat, and you can chat between Mac and iPhones. It also seems like the first time video chatting is bound to actually be useful.

We've all had phones with front facing cameras, and the usual pundits will be quick to jump in about how they have all had front facing cameras years and years ago.

Of course, if they actually used them, is another matter all together.

"Ha, my Nokia, LG, Samsung had a front facing camera for video chats 5 years ago.!"

How often have you used it to video chat?

"Well, never really. Maybe, once. Not sure. What's your point?"

So you complained about the iPhone not having video chat and front facing cameras for years, only to admit that you never used it anyway?

"Yeah, because video chat sucks mostly anyway!"

How would you know, never having used it?

"Huh?"

And if it sucked, why have you kept insisting that Apple should have had it for the past few years?

"Huh? What are you, some kind of imperialist? I bet you love Abhisit, too, and endorse his murderous slaughter of innocents....Blah Blah Blah"

(puts user on ignore)

----------


## Butterfly

> But that new phone looks nice....


they do, thank god, if they didn't, what else could apple sell them on  :Razz: 

actually I think they look better than the current one, I am thinking of buying it as a jewelry, like a watch, will look nice around my neck

----------


## Gipsy

Time for a 'front page' picture....



From Apple - iPhone 4 - View photos and images of iPhone 4

----------


## Butterfly

nice to see it has finally a camera like most phones  :Razz:

----------


## slackula

> I am thinking of buying it as a jewelry, like a watch, will look nice around my neck


You wear a watch around your neck??

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Also nice to see that Apple is making more and more of the entire  hardware themselves


There's an awful lot of Foxconn workers that wish they did.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Truly a Bill Gates moment! (Well he is putting Bing on it):

----------


## Butterfly

^ Macs have an infamous issue with WiFi, not surprised it blew off live, just more unreliable hardware from apple,

Macs are very fragile, they break down quickly and run out of fashion every year

----------


## DaffyDuck

Looks like the 'sour grapes' brigade is out in their usual weak representation.

iPhone 4 was certainly the biggest news of the day, and with Apple building more of their own components (CPU, display, battery), and making them of a quality that the cheap competition can't meet (who use off the shelf commodity items), they are further establishing themselves as a premium brand -- and affordable premium brand.

While I think it's amusing to have read earlier comments about the great features of Android phones, after the 24th, quality wise and spec wise, those same phones will be also-rans.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> While I think it's amusing to have read earlier comments about the great  features of Android phones, after the 24th, quality wise and spec wise,  those same phones will be also-rans.


Yeah, well at least they'll work at their big launches.

Interesting comments post launch, since others don't share the mighty duckhead's cult-like obedience to Steve Jobs.




> Despite Apple's position in the smartphone market, analysts warn of  stiffer competition especially from nearby neighbours Google.  
>           "The rise of Google Android over the last two years has been  phenomenal and is allowing manufacturers to create *appealing  alternatives to the iPhone; critically at cheaper prices*," said Adam  Leach, principal analyst at Ovum.   
>           "These handsets are more than just iPhone clones," he said.   
>           "*The risk to Apple is that these devices offer greater freedom  with available content and may prove more appealing if it offers the  right user and developer experience, than a device with Apple approved  content only.*"


Hey, no shit. I agree with him.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Interesting piece from Jason Kincaid at TechCrunch:




> I don’t mean to say I found the iPhone 4 to be disappointing — it will be incredibly successful, and many of my friends are champing at the bit to get one. But I expected to walk out of San Francisco’s Moscone Center yesterday longing for the next iPhone despite my current allegiance to Android. That didn’t happen.


One thing that I’ve been thinking about today is that yesterday’s announcements really showed how different Apple’s priorities are from Google’s. What Apple has focused on is making the iPhone feel and look better. It’s about how it feels in your hand, about how amazing the new Retina Display looks. It’s about even better battery life.

People who prefer Android over the iPhone value different things. I’ll bet Android users were more likely to expect that Apple would announce a new UI for notifications, for example. I think Apple probably will create a richer UI for notifications in iOS at some point — but their immediate priorities lie elsewhere.

Put another way, I think there are Android users like Kincaid who hoped to see Apple play catch-up to Android in certain areas, but I don’t think Apple sees any areas where they need to make iOS more Android-like at all.

----------


## Butterfly

that looks more practical than the iPad

----------


## Butterfly



----------


## Butterfly

even run on the iPod touch  :Razz:

----------


## DaffyDuck

Is Butterfly having a spazz attack?

----------


## Wallalai

EXCLUSIVE: Skype welcomes Apple FaceTime, wants in - Pocket-lint

----------


## Wallalai

View a collection of unretouched photographs taken using iPhone 4.

Apple - iPhone 4 - Learn about the 5-megapixel camera with LED flash

 Very impressive.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here's something for Daffy's bedroom ceiling.

iGIZMO 44 : Apple iPhone 4

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here's something for Daffy's bedroom ceiling.

iGIZMO 44 : Apple iPhone 4

----------


## slackula

> Here's something for Daffy's bedroom ceiling.


That entire website is Flash you dolt!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That entire website is Flash you dolt!


 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

The story you're about to read is not (entirely) true. It is, however, more accurate than most things on network television.

To absolutely no ones surprise, Steve Jobs unveiled the iPhone 4 at this weeks Worldwide Apple Developers Conference (WWDC). Coverage has been exhaustive. By now you probably think you know everything there is to know about Apples new iPhone. Well, think again.

eSarcasm has uncovered features so secret 99.98 percent of Apple employees dont know about them. In fact, the following 12 features are known only to Steve and the Almighty Creator  and Hes signed an airtight nondisclosure agreement.

Prepare to be amazed.

1. "Retina" Display: Peers into your soul, unless you write for Associated Content or Demand Media, in which case you have no soul.

2. Internal gyroscope: Senses when youre driving on a curvy road after drinking too many Jagermeister Red Bull cocktails and automatically launches the iHurl app. Bring a smock.

3. Internal gynoscope: Its easy: Just extend, insert, collect data, and transmit. Youll never have to visit your OBGYN again!

4. FaceTime video chat: Special "SausageTime" mode auto-pans to your genitals for those intimate ChatRoulette sessions.

5. iBooks: Steve Jobs can now see what youre reading and, if He disapproves, automatically wipe that content from your phone. [Editors note: Amazon has already filed a patent infringement suit.]

6. Better power management: Allows for 7 hours talk time, which for AT&T customers works out to 17 minutes of actual conversation once you subtract time spent saying "What? Are you still there? I think I lost you. Let me step outside and see if this works any better. Hello?"

7. iSnob: The video chats iPhone 4-to-iPhone 4-only limitation is actually a feature. Soon, all iPhones will make calls and send texts only to other iPhones, too.

8. Stainless steel shell: Repels BBs shot at you by arrogant Android users determined to make the iPhones market share drop even faster.

9. Secret "DP" mode: Front- and rear-facing cameras capture three-way action like its never been captured before! (Just dont try to watch the video on your iPhone afterwards, as that would constitute watching porn. And we all know what Chairman Jobs thinks about that.)

10. iDonate: One-tap sign-up for organ donor registries. Now Apple fanboys can offer kidneys, lungs, and other surplus squishy bits directly to Steve so he doesnt have to buy a house in Asslick, Idaho, next time he needs an upgrade.

11. Dookie cam: Optional bottom-facing camera module. Point it downward and see what kind of fun memories you can capture.

12. GizmoNo: Unit locks up the moment any blogger from Gizmodo gets his pudgy, chimichanga-stained fingers on it.

One more thing: Jobs announced that Apples World Wide Developers Conference will be merging with World Wrestling Entertainment. Next years WWDCWWE will be co-hosted by Steve "Stone Cold" Austin.

----------


## slackula

> The story you're about to read is not (entirely) true. It is, however, more accurate than most things on network television.


Was all that horseshit supposed to be funny?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Good god no man, it's obviously a cause for concern.

----------


## PAG

[QUOTE=harrybarracuda;1463148]


> While I think it's amusing to have read earlier comments about the great  features of Android phones, after the 24th, quality wise and spec wise,  those same phones will be also-rans.





> Despite Apple's position in the smartphone market, analysts warn of  stiffer competition especially from nearby neighbours Google.  
>           "The rise of Google Android over the last two years has been  phenomenal and is allowing manufacturers to create *appealing  alternatives to the iPhone; critically at cheaper prices*," said Adam  Leach, principal analyst at Ovum.   
>           "These handsets are more than just iPhone clones," he said.   
>           "*The risk to Apple is that these devices offer greater freedom  with available content and may prove more appealing if it offers the  right user and developer experience, than a device with Apple approved  content only.*"


I'm sure that Google Android is a great OS, and fully worthy of the praise that it's been given both here and in other forums.

However, GA is an OS open to anyone to use (under licence of course) so is independent with the hardware.

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but Apple are still the only company who both make their own hardware and OS?   And therein lies the reason behind their vetting of applications.   As far as they are concerned, if it's available for purchase/download from iTunes, everyone believes that it's been scrutinised and passed by Apple.   Is that seriously wrong?

----------


## slackula

> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but Apple are still the only company who both make their own hardware and OS?


I think BlackBerry and Palm do too.

----------


## PAG

> Good god no man, it's obviously a cause for envy.


Corrected for you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think BlackBerry and Palm do too.


Not sure about Palm, given that HP are buying them.




> As far as they are concerned, if it's available for purchase/download  from iTunes, everyone believes that it's been scrutinised and passed by  Apple.


Passed by Apple is a euphemism for Permitted by Apple, is it?

 :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but Apple are still the only company who both make their own hardware and OS?
> 
> 
> I think BlackBerry and Palm do too.


You're right! (of course).   Didn't realise.   Never had either before (except a Palm Pilot), but thinking out loud, maybe that's their problem in terms of users/units to fund something really great.

----------


## PAG

> Passed by Apple is a euphemism for Permitted by Apple, is it?


No, only maybe an indication that it will actually do what it says it will do.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Passed by Apple is a euphemism for Permitted by Apple, is it?
> 
> 
> No, only maybe an indication that it will actually do what it says it will do.


No disagreement, but it is also an indication that it's permitted by Apple.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The story you're about to read is not (entirely) true. It is, however, more accurate than most things on network television.
> 
> 
> Was all that horseshit supposed to be funny?


You're just witnessing a guy working through his sour grapes, because now that he's being ignored, he's going to "show us", and "get back at us" by essentially acting like a 5 year old stomping his foot. Just like any good 5 year old, he brought his friends  Of course, I'd have to actually care ...

Go ahead, PAG and Slack, put them on ignore and watch the fireworks erupt.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Yawn*

----------


## Butterfly

ignore ?  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ignore ?


I'm hurt. Really. It's hard not being able to live up to Daffy's high expectations.

Oops, I think a little bit of wee just came out.

----------


## Reniak

If someone would only look at the product and leave all the Steve-Jobs-Apple-company-religion-bashing-bullshit behind. . . . 
-> Great gear!  
Shame that Thailand is the last country who get it in stores.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> If someone would only look at the product and leave all the Steve-Jobs-Apple-company-religion-bashing-bullshit behind. . . .


Sadly, it appears there are a lot of envious, immature, idiots on this forum. What can you do?





> -> Great gear!  
> Shame that Thailand is the last country who get it in stores.


Agreed. If it follows prior deployment, most likely Thailand can expect to get it around August or September.

My guess is that TRUE might want to bring in the iPad first (which also might hit several months later), which potentially could push the iPhone to September.

You can pick it up in Hong Kong starting in July, which I might end up doing.

----------


## DaffyDuck

MG Siegler:




> The Mac vs. PC debate has often found people using a car analogy to explain things. I keep coming back to that when thinking about iPhone vs. Android. For a long time, iPhone felt like a Lexus while Android was more like a Kia. With recent upgrades, Android has transformed into more of a Honda. But with iPhone 4, the iPhone is now an Aston Martin [].


Yeah, but the crazy thing is that the iPhone is an Aston Martin with a Honda-price. 

Meanwhile, Android remains a Honda at a Honda-price  its a good deal, but its not an iPhone-deal.

----

Also, to address a common, and lame, argument:

Louis Gray:




> The introduction of multi-tasking and a front-facing camera both are catch up features to the latest Android models, including the aforementioned EVO.


The existence of a front-facing camera may fair be considered a catch up feature on iPhone 4. But the ability to _use_ the front-facing camera to actually make video calls is first on the iPhone. 

Thats one difference between Apple and HTC. Apple isnt going to include a hardware feature just for the sake of having it. They only include hardware for which they have compelling software to complete the experience.

How many of the whiners about how their phone has had a front facing camera 3 or 4 years ago, have actually *ever* used it? Have frequently used it? Yeah, I thought so.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Really good article :

Switched On: An 'i' for imaging -- Engadget


Switched On: An 'i' for imaging
By Ross Rubin  posted Jun 12th 2010 8:00PM



When the original iPhone was first launched, its camera ranked among its least competitive features. While the face of Apple's product broke ground for how it reacted to touch, its eye into the world was wanting. It could capture only two megapixels, lacked autofocus, a flash, or digital zoom, and had no support for video capture. It seemed as though Apple had somehow felt obliged to put in a camera, a feature the company would leave off the iPod touch and iPad. The 3GS bumped the resolution to three megapixels and added in video capture that even included trimming capabilities, but Apple's heart still didn't seem very into the iPhone as a digital imaging device.

That's changed with iPhone 4. While its five-megapixel camera lags behind the eight-megapixel cameras on devices such as the Droid Incredible and HTC EVO 4G in terms of raw resolution, and it includes just one LED flash bulbs as opposed to two on the EVO 4G, Apple's inclusion of a backlight sensor has aided the product's low-light capture, and the included software makes use of the cameras in innovative ways. 

But as is often the case with Apple, the hardware is only part of the story. iMovie and FaceTime show that Cupertino seeks to push the envelope of what can be done in real-time using the iPhone's cameras, as well as what can be done video after it's been captured. Using iMovie for iPhone, one will be able to create a reasonably polished multimedia memento that wraps HD video, five-megapixel stills and a soundtrack in high-quality titles and transitions. You'll be able to finish the vacation video before the vacation is even over.
The iPhone is expanding far beyond content consumption -- a role into which many have been tempted to pigeonhole smartphones and slate devices in general.

During his WWDC keynote, Steve Jobs said it took 18 months to develop iMovie for iPhone. That Apple is now lavishing attention on video functionality it practically ignored before shows that the iPhone is expanding far beyond the content consumption role -- a role many have been tempted to pigeonhole smartphones and slate devices in general. It also fans the flames of opinion that Apple is turning iOS into an eventual replacement for Mac OS. iMovie was the first of the iLife applications, and of course the iWork suite has already been ported to iOS. Apple's imaging moves also show some of the strength that Apple is building in its iCosystem. It would be trivial to create a version of iMovie optimized for the iPad, and getting videos from the iPhone to iPad is a simple exercise with the (currently rare) iPad camera connector. The next step is a simpler path to the television that may be facilitated by a future version of Apple TV. 

Of course, these video vindications are currently limited to the iPhone. The next test of Apple's commitment to developing its handheld platforms into robust digital imaging devices will likely happen this fall as Apple refreshes the iPod touch. Many have long speculated that that device -- previously described as not needing "new stuff" by Jobs -- was destined to include a camera. But now the indications are stronger than ever that Apple will imbue its music player-turned-mobile platform into a carrier-free vehicle for bridging the space of face-to-face communications and the time between capturing video and editing it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeah, but the crazy thing is that the iPhone is an Aston Martin with a  Honda-price. 
> 
> Meanwhile, Android remains a Honda at a Honda-price — it’s a good deal,  but it’s not an iPhone-deal.


Actually, it's no comparison at all. The iPhone is like a De Lorean. It's nice and all, but it's pricey and it's limited.

Android is the rest of the market. If you want a Nissan Sunny on the cheap, you can get one, but if you want to spend fortunes on a McLaren M1, go ahead.

It's called choice.

iPhone is priced at the level of much better featured Android smartphones. But you can still get Android, along with the apps, a comparable camera, space for a SD card, a removable battery, etc., much cheaper.

It's a bit like Wallalai's post about how there's "10,000 apps for the iPad already!".

In reality, that means there's 10,000 iphone apps that have been resized for the iPad, and a handful probably designed for it (and no doubt most of which cost money).

It's typical fanboi half truths, but the people that can't see through it are the ones that will by iStuff anyway, because they don't understand or need what they can get elsewhere, it probably serves their purpose and they don't care about the money.

What gets me is the level of advertising for Android is almost negligible, yet it still seems to be building a massive following.

Added: Of course, you can extend the car analogy to the Rolls Royce. Not as well kitted out as a top of the range BMW, but oozes class, and hideously expensive.

For this, buy a Vertu

 :mid: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertu

----------


## Butterfly

> What gets me is the level of advertising for Android is almost negligible, yet it still seems to be building a massive following.


that's because quality sells by itself, while inferiority needs major marketing

guess which one fits Apple products ?  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

In fairness Butters, there's a queue out of the door when Apple launch *anything* these days.

Some people will buy it whatever it is or whatever it does.

Truly a marketer's dream.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Poor Daffy won't be able to read this, but Wallalai can have a go:
How to install iOS4 NOW. [Mac Only]

----------


## DaffyDuck

Damn, that Retina Display is clear!





While I've been running iOS 4 (well, back when it was still called iPhone OS 4) for the past month or so, and it is nice, the new screen on iPhone 4 is really what got me jazzed about upgrading. Still, iPhone 3GS owners will be able to, as usual, take advantage of all the features of iOS4 on their platform, that aren't hardware dependent (obviously, the camera won't suddenly be 5 megapixels, but you will have access to the 5x digital zoom - which is one of the best I have seen so far in a camera phone)(and my previous best 'bar' to reach was the 3.2 megapixel camera in my Nokia N73 - the 2megapixels camera in the original iPhone and 3G were crap in comparison)

Bummer Android doesn't have anything even close that that, nor will it for a long time to come.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bummer Android doesn't have anything even close that that, nor will it  for a long time to come.


Android wouldn't. It's an Operating System.

Daffy's talking about hardware. More useless fanboi misdirection.

No doubt LG, HTC, Motorola, Samsung, Sony Ericsson and who knows who else is already looking at even higher resolution.

Having said that, you can make it as high res as you like, but unless you squint through a microscope it is impossible to read a full page broadsheet newspaper on a 4" screen, so why this is impressive I don't know.

 ::chitown::

----------


## slackula

> What gets me is the level of advertising for Android is almost negligible, yet it still seems to be building a massive following.


Probably because it is free, hugely customisable and free. Do you rush out to buy a phone because it runs Symbian?

Phone makers get to use it without paying MS any licensing and because of the Apache license they don't need to share whatever they have developed (spent) with the rest of the world or the OSS community. 

Linux folks are going to like it because Apple is probably their second most disliked company after MS (well, except for the ATI and all those bastard printer makers that won't make Linux drivers  :Smile:  ), despite the fact that anytime you print something from a Linux computer using CUPS you are using Apple stuff.

It is hardly surprising that a Linux kernel based mobile operating system developed by those smart cookies at Google is highly capable, but as said before it is not going to eat into iPhone sales. 

What *is* surprising is that MS once again are getting spanked for being behind the curve. WinMo is an antique compared to both the current iPhone OS and Android.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm not sure there's that many people overall who care about these things Slackula. They might just actually care about the cost of owning one.

As an example:





I think there's going to be more than a few people who are going to baulk at that.

That means it's going to cost you US$1700 over 18 months , before you start adding your usual extortionate data (1Gb a month these days isn't much) and inter-network calls and SMSes.

Granted the UK is expensive these days, but that's still a chunk.

One of the things that draws me to Android is that a lot more of the apps are _gratis_. That is probably also a factor.

And because it isn't limited to a monopoly (or cartel) of networks, the competition is usually greater and network costs significantly cheaper.

And because it's Apple like in use (to most people, a screenful of icons is a screen full of icons and a touch screen is a touch screen after all), it's a cheaper alternative.

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ Damn, I totally forgot that with an Android phone, you get FREE dial plans and FREE data plans from any carriers that offer Android phones. Yeah, you sure got me there -- iPhone users have to pay for minutes and data plans, while they are absolutely FREE for Android users.

How could I overlook that.

I was curious what Slack was responding to, only to see that Barracuda's level of intelligence in his troll like responses hasn't changed - maybe he's related to Butterfly. Maybe they date. Back on ignore he goes.





> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> What gets me is the level of advertising for Android is almost negligible, yet it still seems to be building a massive following.
> 
> 
> Probably because it is free, hugely customisable and free. Do you rush out to buy a phone because it runs Symbian?
> 
> Phone makers get to use it without paying MS any licensing and because of the Apache license they don't need to share whatever they have developed (spent) with the rest of the world or the OSS community.


'massive' is an exaggeration -- and Barracuda is ignoring, as are so many, that Android's target is WinMo, and not Apple. The media loves the concept of an 'iPhone Killer', so they report and hype that (after all, a WinMo killer really isn't news, is it?), but really, Android is eating WinMo's lunch (and breakfast, and dinner).

----------


## harrybarracuda

Daffy, we know you sneak peek every post, but now you've blown your cover, you idiott.

 :smiley laughing: 

My phone and data plan costs me an average of $30 a month and I paid $400 for a nice Samsung Android phone. 

Over 18 months: $940

'Nuff said.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Damn, looks like Apple's gonna be in trouble.

The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Gadgets : Nokia launches slew of smartphones to take on Apple, Android

Nice design, Nokia!

----------


## slackula

> Nice design, Nokia!


Having Lady Gaga listed in the screen-shot ? frikkin awesome!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Christ alive, Daffy, I'm with you on that one!

 :smiley laughing: 

Mind you, that's a girlie/music/social networking phone by the looks. Starting price of $200, which by the time it hits the streets of Mumbai will be significantly less. Will probably have a market for the Hannah Montana/Sexting teenagers of the subcontinent.

The N8? Egads, I know times are hard, but are they going to put everything in their Exx casings?

And their starting price is $456 for this piece of crap?

Dear oh dear.

It will have Symbian 3 though. Better be f**king good is all I can say!

Added:

It won't be.

http://horizon.symbian.org/

----------


## DaffyDuck

^
I will take the advice of a friend who's opinion I trust:




> Take 'cuda off ignore, he's agreeing with you on the Nokia thing


... and, damn, if I didn't ROTFLOL for the above!

Albeit, just further act like an ass, and you're out, along with the trash.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Interesting:

Exclusive: Motorola Droid X preview

An interesting divergence: the iPhone 4 has gotten noticeably smaller (both thinner and narrower); the latest batch of top-tier Android phones are getting noticeably larger.

Motorola - the company that brought out the first Droid phone, with a cool name, a cool license from Lucasfilm (who owns the 'Droids' term), a crappy battery door that kept breaking off, and the worst 5 megapixel camera, and crappy battery life.

Not to mention the best wasted opportunity in NOT using a commercial advertising slogan, by failing to use "This *is* the Droid you're looking for" - with the money they spent on licensing the name Droid, why, Verizon, why fail to use this gloriously nerdy tag line???

Bummer, looks like hardware and software of the camera didn't improve -- albeit spec whores will certainly look at "8 megapixels" and consider it a "significant improvement", beating iPhone 4's 'puny' 5 megapixel camera.  Hahaha!




> *Camera / Camcorder:* The Droid X has a 8-megapixel camera, and records 720p video. But here's the thing about the camera: you have to tap to focus and it doesn't refocus until you actually snap the picture. In addition, the camera button on the phone was super stiff, so when we went to shoot a pic the entire thing shook and blurred the image. You can see what we are talking about in the gallery below. As for video recording, it was a bit laggy while we were shooting at 720p, but the video plays back smoothly, and in our opinion, crisper than the EVO 4G. Nevertheless, as you can see in the clip below, the white balance keeps on changing and the exposure fluctuates.

----------


## harrybarracuda

My Ex loved the RAZR, but I thought it was just a fashion phone.

Can't say I've ever owned a Motorola. It's such a cheesy name.




> Albeit, just further act like an ass, and you're out, along with the  trash.


The appropriate phrase at this juncture would be "Like I give a f*ck........"

 :kma:

----------


## slackula

I really wish 'separated' was spelled properly in the pic I posted above.  :Sad:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I really wish 'separated' was spelled properly in the pic I posted above.


Can't you 'shop/gimp it?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> My Ex loved the RAZR, but I thought it was just a fashion phone.


Only thing the RAZR had going for it - the flip, the Star Trek (TNG) keypad. That's about it. 




> Can't say I've ever owned a Motorola. It's such a cheesy name.


Used to be a neat name, if you know their origins.

Now, they just represent mostly engineered crap -- I think they managed to give away nearly every market they innovated in, due to complacency and stupidity. Surprised they haven't partnered up with Microsoft yet, they seem such a perfect match.

----------


## DaffyDuck

You might have heard - Apple ran into some problems.




> Apple:
> 
> Yesterday Apple and its carrier partners took pre-orders for more than 600,000 of Apple’s new iPhone 4. It was the largest number of pre-orders Apple has ever taken in a single day and was far higher than we anticipated, resulting in many order and approval system malfunctions. Many customers were turned away or abandoned the process in frustration. We apologize to everyone who encountered difficulties, and hope that they will try again or visit an Apple or carrier store once the iPhone 4 is in stock.


According to AT&T, *that’s 10 times higher* than the first-day pre-orders for the iPhone 3GS last year.

(_This is very good news for Android, because Vic Gundotra told us at I/O that Android is ahead of the iPhone in U.S. sales._)   :smiley laughing:

----------


## DaffyDuck

(posted in wrong thread - deleted)

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Christ alive, Daffy, I'm with you on that one!


BEST. HEADLINE. ABOUT. NOKIA. EVAH!

*Nokia Announces Treo-Killer*

Nokia Announces Treo-Killer - Boing Boing

It's that same chartreuse atrocity with the teeny screen. 'smartphone'.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Everything about this device wreaks of "gouge gouge gouge" I'm afraid.

Orange’s iPhone 4 Pricing Reveals Micro-SIM lock-in | eWEEK Europe UK

Artificially throttled availability to fabricate increased demand, cartel style pricing...

and notwithstanding the technical limitations of the device, I simply cannot understand why people seek to be dictated to in this manner.

Actually I can. It's because many of them aren't very bright.

----------


## slackula

> Everything about this device wreaks of "gouge gouge gouge" I'm afraid.
> 
> Oranges iPhone 4 Pricing Reveals Micro-SIM lock-in | eWEEK Europe UK
> 
> Artificially throttled availability to fabricate increased demand, cartel style pricing...
> 
> and notwithstanding the technical limitations of the device, I simply cannot understand why people seek to be dictated to in this manner.
> 
> Actually I can. It's because many of them aren't very bright.


I'm not up to speed on current mobile phone pricing in the UK, are Orange+iPhone the only ones doing this or are other carriers and manufacturers also a bit nasty in the pricing?

Here in TH you can buy an unlocked iPhone over the counter and shove in a SIM card from any carrier.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The link explains the newer type SIM that goes in the iPad and iPhone 4 - and why they are not interchangeable (at least on that network).

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Everything about this device wreaks of "gouge gouge gouge" I'm afraid.


There you go again -- please tell me, how it is APple's fault for how a CARRIER decides to gouge their customers? Especially considering there are just as many, if not more, reasonably priced carriers around.

In Germany, T-Mobile gives you a free iPhone, in return for staying on their one year plans, and the plans are the same price as all other plans, and you get a free phone every year.

In Thailand, you can use TRUE, or AIS, or DTAC ... as the iPhones are unlocked. If you decide to buy into the TRUE plan, you get the iPhone for 2,000 Baht, and the remaining payments are split over the 2 year duration, without any interest added. Plus, you can pay the balance off at any time.

You are using one example, O2, to exclaim that the 'hardware' device is a gouge. All you are doing is exposing how little you actually know, how little research you are doing, and illustrating the general state of intelligence of the average Android user.

It reminds me of a quote I read to day from Jack Shedd:




> I’ve noticed an odd tendency in Android device reviews. Their flaws, always major and always awe-inspiring in their insipidness, are inevitably attributed more to the device itself than to the underlying Android operating system. There’s a sense, not just from reviewers, but from fans of the device, that what Android really needs is just killer hardware.


Which is just absolute horse shit.






> and notwithstanding the technical limitations of the device


I'd like to know what those are, for example compared to the current Android flagship, the HTC Evo (might as well compare high-end devices), or, if you feel more comfortable, compared to the Android device you are using yourself (which I'll assume you might be more comfortable with.)

Please, compare.





> I simply cannot understand why people seek to be dictated to in this manner.
> 
> Actually I can. It's because many of them aren't very bright.


...and there you go again, basically being the proverbial asshole, in this thread, and illustrating why a lot of others in this thread will just ignore what you say. If you could formulate your argument based on specs, issues, and facts, maybe you'd carry more credibility.

So, even assuming that 'many of them' aren't very bright, then, by your own argument, why do 'the few that are very bright' choose the iPhone platform?

Please, elaborate.

...or is it that because you can't understand someone's motivation, and reason, that you assume they must not be very bright? As compared to you?

That requires us to ascertain first of all, why you consider yourself so very, very bright - which of course opens up a whole new can of worms, that would require you that qualify that statement with some background - but you won't do that, will you?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The link explains the newer type SIM that goes in the iPad and iPhone 4 - and why they are not interchangeable (at least on that network).


Finally, this is a blatant falsehood. You can use a microSIM in both legacy devices, and microSIM devices (via an adapter), and you can reduce a standard SIM into microSIM size (via a precision cutter).

...the network has nothing to do with these physical issues.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There you go again -- please tell me, how it is APple's fault for how a  CARRIER decides to gouge their customers?


You are kidding me right? You know as well as I do that Apple use the popularity of the device to force carriers onto their terms. 

In England, O2 will give you a free iPhone 4, blah blah blah. As long as you commit to spending a f*cking fortune over 18 months.




> If you decide to buy into the TRUE plan, you get the iPhone for 2,000  Baht, and the remaining payments are split over the 2 year duration,  without any interest added. Plus, you can pay the balance off at any  time.


Wow, it's only 2,000 baht. And what else do you have to spend over the two years?




> You are using one example, O2, to exclaim that the 'hardware' device is a  gouge.


No, I quoted Vodafone earlier. Same shit. *Cartel pricing.*




> It reminds me of a quote I read to day from Jack Shedd:


You had to look up a quote from a fanboi in a futile attempt at supporting your argument and now I've "reminded you" of it?

Thankfully your dismal attempt at quoting it described it as it is: Horseshit.

I'm not going to go over the limitations AGAIN - let's just take them as a given. If you can google fanboi horseshit you can google an iPhone4/pick-one--of-many-Android-smartphones comparison. Your pathetic attempts at distraction do not help your argument.




> Actually I can. It's because many of them aren't very bright. (my words)


You don't need to be particularly technical to use an iPhone. It's by far the simplest smartphone out there. Most of the people that use it wouldn't even know what tethering means, or would bother how many pixels per square inch their screen has. Mind you, most of them wouldn't read the NY Times either. QED.




> You can use a microSIM in both  legacy devices, and microSIM devices (via an adapter), and you can  reduce a standard SIM into microSIM size (via a precision cutter).


The iPhone4 and the iPad are "legacy devices"? Are you f*cking joking?

As you couldn't be arsed to read the article, I'll quote it for you:
_
"Apple has confirmed that users will not  be able to share their micro-SIM  between an iPhone 4 and an iPad, as the cards are not  interchangeable between the devices._"




> That requires us to ascertain first of all, why you consider yourself so  very, very bright - which of course opens up a whole new can of worms,  that would require you that qualify that statement with some background -  but you won't do that, will you?


Wouldn't you like to know? But it has no bearing on your opinions or mine, so mind your own business. You are probably under the impression that if you found out what I do for a living, in some way you could use it to undermine my arguments. 

That shows what an complete and utter tosser you are. 

I think I'd rather you put me back on ignore you desperately gay iTard.

----------


## Butterfly

^ back on ignore for you I am afraid  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ back on ignore for you I am afraid


Ya think?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> There you go again -- please tell me, how it is APple's fault for how a  CARRIER decides to gouge their customers?
> 			
> 		
> 
> You are kidding me right? You know as well as I do that Apple use the popularity of the device to force carriers onto their terms. 
> 
> In England, O2 will give you a free iPhone 4, blah blah blah. As long as you commit to spending a f*cking fortune over 18 months.
> 
> 
> ...


You know what, you have, with every single response, demonstrated that you are unable to even read native English - so you pretty much just provided the answer as to how bright you actually are -- not very, I'm afraid.

So, it's unfortunate that you have turned out as just the same troll you ever where, and not even a very bright one -- not really a surprise, as you are fraternizing with Butterfly -- and as such, don't even deserve a hearty "fuck you!".

On the other hand, I'd much rather reserve that, deservedly so, for Slackula, for making me waste my time, after convincing me to take you troll off ignore. You, Barracuda, is a worthless Brit-like waste of time - not a total one, though, as it was gratifying to see you squirm in trying to justify and rationalize your inability to provide a reply. That was worth it.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Told you so, Slack...  :Smile:

----------


## Reniak

No iPhone 4 microSIM swapping with iPad 3G confirms Apple - SlashGear

"It means that your ipad sim wont work in
iphone 4(because the ipad is just a data
plan and nothing else like calling or text,
and to my knowledge if you have a ipad
data plan you dont have a number), but if
you have a iphone 4 micro sim you can put it in your ipad and it will work, or if you cut
your sim to a micro sim you can also
transfer, hope this helps."

seems logic

----------


## Wallalai

Video taken with an iPhone 4 found on a Czech website.  13,1 MB

http://files.me.com/so.ak/nme1mf.mov

----------


## DaffyDuck

> No iPhone 4 microSIM swapping with iPad 3G confirms Apple - SlashGear
> 
> "It means that your ipad sim wont work in
> iphone 4(because the ipad is just a data
> plan and nothing else like calling or text,
> and to my knowledge if you have a ipad
> data plan you dont have a number), but if
> you have a iphone 4 micro sim you can put it in your ipad and it will work, or if you cut
> your sim to a micro sim you can also
> ...


The validity of the working of the SIM depends on the carrier and the plan -- a TRUE prepaid SIM, with monthly internet access, cut down to size for iPad, will be interchangeable between iPhone 4 and iPad.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Video taken with an iPhone 4 found on a Czech website.  13,1 MB
> 
> http://files.me.com/so.ak/nme1mf.mov


No longer working.

----------


## Wallalai

It's available here, but the download speed is ridiculously low.  http://www.proficomp.cz/download/IMG_0036.mov


The website: ÄŒeskÃ½ uÅ¾ivatel testuje iPhone 4 [ukÃ¡zky fotografiÃ[at] a videa z iPhone 4 v ÄlÃ¡nku]

----------


## Butterfly

^ probably too many itards wanking over the video,

----------


## DaffyDuck

*WWDC 2010 Wrap-Up*

Friday, 18 June 2010, by John Gruber (DaringFireball.net)

*FOCUS*

Much has been made over the fact this was the first-ever WWDC where the Mac played no role, either in the keynote or in the sessions. But that wasn’t the only change — the IT track was dropped from the session schedule as well. The result was a conference that was very tightly focused, like no WWDC before. Even when the conference was all about Mac programming, it never felt like this, perhaps because “programming for the Mac” encompasses so many different things than “programming for iOS”.

One result of this focus was that it felt more like a single- or dual-track conference. From Tuesday through Friday, WWDC generally has a dozen or more simultaneous sessions and labs in each slot. But the big ones — the more general-purpose, applies-to-any-iOS-developer sessions — were really crowded. It wasn’t unusual to have to wait in a 10 minute line just to get into the room. And on Monday, the afternoon “State of the Union” sessions were all filled to capacity. I was in an overflow room downstairs, and even the overflow rooms were crowded. There weren’t more attendees this year than last, but it somehow felt a lot more crowded.

The tight focus of the conference was, I think, a reflection of the current focus of Apple itself. We may never see such a single-minded WWDC again.

*ATTENDEES*

I heard figures ranging from 55 to 65 percent for the number of first-time attendees. That’s a good thing, and not at all surprising. Sessions were geared appropriately, with a significant number covering entry-level/intermediate material. This was especially true for some of the two-part sessions — the first part was often more about broad fundamentals than technical details. I heard some people complain about this, but I think the programming was clearly matched well to the demographics of the attendees.

If you’re bored at a session, get up and move to another. Or, go to a lab. (I wonder how many WWDC attendees underestimate the quality of the consulting available from the labs.)

One difference between this year and last is that a lot more of the developers I spoke to — both old friends and people I met for the first time — are doing full-time iOS development. Last year there were a lot more who were doing it on the side. And it’s not just the App Store — I met a bunch of developers doing full-time iOS app development for the enterprise.

The conference sold out in eight days this year. If attendance hadn’t been capped at 5,200, I wonder how many tickets Apple could have sold?

*THE VIDEOS*

Used to be it took two months or even longer for Apple to release videos of the sessions from WWDC. Last year, they released them just three weeks after the conference ended, and lo, there was much rejoicing. This year, the videos were released yesterday, just six days after the end of the conference. Apple released the videos before I got around to finishing this little wrap-up.

This turnaround changes the dynamics of WWDC significantly. For one thing, there’s not nearly so much of a penalty for those who skip or who wished to attend but didn’t register before the sellout was announced. For another, even for attendees, it no longer seems like a big deal to skip sessions, and I feel less pressure when deciding between two (or more) concurrent sessions of interest.

And, more significantly perhaps, this year the videos are available free of charge to all registered Apple developers. Previously, you had to pay at least $500 for access. The simple math is that there’s only room at Moscone West for 5,200 attendees, but there are way more than 5,200 developers whom Apple wants to have access to these sessions.

*MAC OS X 10.7*

There were sessions with wee bits of 10.7-related information, if you read between the lines (or search for 10.7 references in the iOS 4 SDK frameworks — cough, AV Foundation, cough). 10.7 is clearly proceeding, and word on the street is that it’s picking up steam.

*IPHONE 4*

Apple should have put iPhone 4 units on display in Moscone, like they did with the original iPhone at Macworld 2007, if only to inspire developers to create double-resolution artwork for the custom UI elements.

*GCD AND BLOCKS* (note: this will go away over the head of the likes of HarryBarracuda, Mr Fred, or the other luddite blokes)

Speaking of AV Foundation, Grand Central Dispatch is becoming pervasive. New APIs from Apple use blocks wherever there’s a callback. This is the design pattern of the future for Cocoa apps on both OSes.

What’s interesting (to me at least) is that GCD and blocks were originally pitched by Apple as their solution to the problem of how to take advantage of multicore CPUs. But all iOS devices, including the iPhone 4, use single-core CPUs. But that’s the beauty of GCD and blocks: it makes efficient use of any number of CPU cores, including just one. And the programming design pattern results in cleaner code — rather than having a callback routine with a context parameter (containing information pertaining to the current state), the callback and the context are encapsulated together inside the block.

The developers I spoke to who are using it already really like it. If anything, it’s a bonus that GCD works so well to create programs that make efficient use of multicore CPUs. And eventually we will get multicore CPUs in iOS devices, and when that happens, apps written for iOS 4 will already take advantage of them.

*THE LOW POINT OF THE KEYNOTE*

Steve Jobs made a point of emphasizing that 95 percent of App Store rejections are for three reasons: (1) apps that crash; (2) apps that make use of private API calls; and (3) apps that don’t function as advertised. It’s interesting to know that these three reasons account for 19 out of 20 rejections, but it’s a straw-man argument to hold them as a refutation of App Store criticism: no one is criticizing the App Store for rejections because of these things.

And yes, I realize there are in fact people who don’t think Apple should reject apps for using private API calls, and you could probably find someone who thinks apps should be allowed to crash and falsely advertise their functionality, too. But if those were the only three reasons submissions were rejected from the App Store, there’d be no controversy.

I can’t say it better than I have before: It’s not the control, it’s the secrecy — that there clearly exist rules which are not written. The latest batch: “widget” apps for the iPad and iPhone. The written rules state that you must stick to the Cocoa Touch APIs and WebKit. So several developers created apps that let you display multiple simultaneous “widgets” on screen at once. Sort of like Mac OS X’s Dashboard, and sort of like multitasking, but using nothing more than WebKit — HTML, JavaScript, and CSS.

There’s nothing in the developer agreement guidelines to suggest these apps wouldn’t be allowed. But, they’re not. And the problem is that the developers who made these apps only found out after they had created the apps and submitted them to the store. Obviously Apple can’t write guidelines that cover scenarios it hasn’t foreseen; but once something new comes up, their policies to handle it should be documented publicly.

The App Store review situation has improved significantly in the last year. It’s getting better, not worse. But Jobs’s defense of it had nothing at all to do with the aspects that remain problematic.

*THE ODDEST POINT OF THE KEYNOTE*

Bringing Zynga on stage to demo FarmVille for iPad was a kill-two-birds-with-one-stone move: it was about not needing Flash (a high profile, popular game that Adobe has held up as the first example of what iPad users are missing out on) and, to a lesser extent, it was about Facebook (the current leader in social gaming).

But what a weird demo. Was that guy off-script or what? The demo seemed targeted specifically to existing FarmVille players, because I (having never played the game) couldn’t make heads or tails out of how one is supposed to play or what sort of entertainment it was supposed to provide.

*IMOVIE FOR IPHONE*

It’s interesting that Apple is going to sell it for $5 rather than include it in the system. I’m not sure why. My theory: most people wouldn’t use it if it were included free (because most people never edit videos), and those who will use it will happily spend $5 for it. I spent some time playing with it on the demo iPhone 4 units, and it’s a splendid app. Truly marvelous.

----------


## DaffyDuck

iOS 4 is now available for download and install via iTunes for Legacy devices (iPhone 3GS and iPhone 3G -- not available for first gen iPhone).

************* NOTE ****************
Please note -- that if your iPhone is jailbroken to provide a carrier unlock, applying this update will lock it again, and remove the jailbreak. If you depend on a jailbreak for an unlock, DO NOT UPDATE.
************* NOTE ****************

----------


## Butterfly

> iPhone 3GS and iPhone 3G -- not available for first gen iPhone


more fan boys owned by apple,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> iPhone 3GS and iPhone 3G -- not available for first gen iPhone
> 
> 
> more fan boys owned by apple,


It's OK, I think you can install Android on them.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> EXCLUSIVE: Skype welcomes Apple FaceTime, wants in - Pocket-lint


That's one piece of Jobs-like behaviour that puts a black mark against Google; to protect their beloved Google Voice, they won't let Skype onto Android (yet). ***

Of course there are other alternatives, but in this instance I think they are cutting off their nose to spite their face.

*** There is talk of Skype video calling coming to Android, but nothing concrete yet:




> _We're betting big on video, and we intend to set the bar on mobile video  calling, and it's something we're going to do this year.
> 
> We will be bringing a direct to consumer app to the Android marketplace  later this year. This application will be available for all consumers  globally to download regardless of carriers. (i.e. similar to how we  offer the iPhone app today)
> 
> - Brianna Reynaud, Skype PR_

----------


## slackula

> they won't let Skype onto Android


Android is open and Apache licensed, how will google stop a phone maker putting Skype onto their products?

----------


## harrybarracuda

There is a "Skype Lite" for Android, but people are still waiting for a full Android version; the limitations in the "Lite" version make it worthless to most people. That's why I think Google are in some way making it difficult, and in my view it's to try and bolster Google Voice.

But the above addendum brings some hope.

I can only assume that the barriers are of Skype's doing in response to something Google require(d) of them. Notwithstanding the openness of Android, I'm sure Google have enough lawyers to come up with some restriction, because I can't really see why Skype would p*ss off its Android users for no reason.

Of course, another reason might be that they haven't got enough people to finish the project:

Android Framework Developer(4 openings) - Skype Jobs

 :Smile: 

(I just checked the Android Market, you can't even get the Lite client in most countries, certainly not mine!).

----------


## Cujo



----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Wallalai
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Skype welcomes Apple FaceTime, wants in - Pocket-lint
> 
> 
> That's one piece of Jobs-like behaviour that puts a black mark against Google; to protect their beloved Google Voice, they won't let Skype onto Android (yet). ***
> 
> *** There is talk of Skype video calling coming to Android, but nothing concrete yet:
> ...


So, how does that work? You copy a PR piece of Skype committing to video calling on Android, yet precede it with your tinfoil statement that Google (somehow) is preventing Skype from releasing on Android ???  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Do you even proofread your own drivel?




> There is a "Skype Lite" for Android, but people are still waiting for a full Android version; the limitations in the "Lite" version make it worthless to most people. That's why I think Google are in some way making it difficult, and in my view it's to try and bolster Google Voice.
> 
> But the above addendum brings some hope.
> 
> I can only assume that the barriers are of Skype's doing in response to something Google require(d) of them. Notwithstanding the openness of Android, I'm sure Google have enough lawyers to come up with some restriction, because I can't really see why Skype would p*ss off its Android users for no reason.
> 
> Of course, another reason might be that they haven't got enough people to finish the project:
> 
> Android Framework Developer(4 openings) - Skype Jobs
> ...


Wow, full on tinfoil hat time.

It never occurred to you that prior versions of Android did not have the frameworks in place to allow Skype to do what they wanted to do with video calling, and that only with the recent releases of Android 2.x was a framework in place that made this easier?

Or that video calling, on Android (or *any* platform) was a mess that Skype saw no reason to get involved in until now, and that they will most likely be bringing FaceTime to Android with the way they are doing it?

Why has no one else been able to provide reliable video calling on Android so far? More heavy handed tactics from Google? (despite Fring having shown off a horrible implementation on the HTC EVO)?

Nope, must have been some conspiracy type stuff initiated from Google. Yeah, that's what it must be.

Seriously, with those arguments you've just turned into  :smiley laughing:  , and, damn, have you exposed yourself as the non-technical luddite you certainly are.

Yep, it's Google's invisible hand.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Seriously, with those arguments you've just turned into  , and, damn, have  you exposed yourself as the non-technical luddite you certainly are.


...And missed the ball again.

No, my opinion is that Google made it hard for them, but have realised that they will do better with Skype on their side and have now relented.

But of course, you aren't a big fan of opinions other than your own, are you?

 :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> No, my opinion is that Google made it hard for them, but have realised that they will do better with Skype on their side and have now relented.


 :smiley laughing: 

You've just turned into a laughing stock.





> And missed the ball again.


"You keep using that term. I do not think it means what you think it means."

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yep,




> Yeah, now you're just a sad, sad, sad little man - reduced to lies and  ad hominems.


You're the bloke that pulls the pin out of the grenade.... and throws the pin.

 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

::chitown::

----------


## PlanK

> You've just turned into a laughing stock.



In which world is this?
I thought he made some interesting comments and outlined some possible scenarios.


Daffney, you're losing it.
 :tieme:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> You've just turned into a laughing stock.
> 
> 
> In which world is this?
> I thought he made some interesting comments and outlined some possible scenarios.


(Oh, was it 'time to call a friend' already?)

The scenarios certainly sound plausible ... to someone who has absolutely no clue.

----------


## PlanK

> Oh, was it 'time to call a friend' already?


Like you have 'friends' who inform when to take someone off ignore and respond to a post?


How long till Daffney explodes form having his man love rejected by Steve Jobs?





> The scenarios certainly sound plausible ... to someone who has absolutely no clue.


You obviously found them quite reasonable then.

----------


## harrybarracuda

[quote=Plan B;1481144]


> Oh, was it 'time to call a friend' already?


Can't say as I know him, Daffy, but he's got great taste in animated GIFs.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> You've just turned into a laughing stock.


 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> The scenarios certainly sound plausible ... to someone who has absolutely no clue.
> 
> 
> You obviously found them quite reasonable then.


How so, when I questioned them, and declared them to be delusional ravings?

----------


## PlanK

> As did you, apparently. What does that tell us?


That you know as much about this subject as me i.e not much.


Crikey, you walked into that one Daffney.
 :tieme:

----------


## DaffyDuck

Apparently, chronology is difficult for you to grasp, seeing as how I have denounced HB's statements as deluded ravings - ie not even close to reasonable.

----------


## PlanK

^
Talking to yourself Daffney?
No one else to talk to?
No one else will talk to you?

 :Sad2:

----------


## DaffyDuck

Say, so what do you have the say about iPhone 4 and about WWDC?

----------


## PlanK

Must be quite unusual for you to have to someone talking to you, other than the Samaritans.




What's an iPhone?

----------


## DaffyDuck

Apparently, with iPhone being delayed for Canada, I wonder if the other regions will be affected as well (i.e. Australia, Hong Kong, etc..)

----------


## PlanK

> _Last edited by DaffyDuck : Today at 09:31 AM._


_ 

555

Nice edit there Daffney.  Makes you look a little less  



_

----------

